# Brought these home yesterday



## jungleterry (Jan 19, 2019)

Did a little trading and brought 3 very cool muscle bikes home yesterday . Have to detail them out yet but that's what long cold winters are good for lol .


----------



## Kato (Jan 19, 2019)

Nice finds.........really like the Shelby !!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 19, 2019)

Nice!! Looks like a really nice S-2 coaster wheel on the red Stingray.


----------



## jrcarz (Jan 19, 2019)

Love the Screamer, My favorite Musclebike.


----------

